# Sigma BC 8.12 ATS und BC 9.16 ATS funktionieren nicht



## Leuchtentrager (1. Juli 2017)

.​


----------



## saturno (3. Juli 2017)

hatte ich auch am 7.16, ging nach erstmontage, dann plötzlich nix mehr. obwohl das funksymbol erscheint, kein erfolg. händler hat mir dann entnervt einen eines anderen anbieters montiert. sigma meint zu ihm, müssen sie einschicken zum prüfen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

